# Venison snack sticks w/ QVIEW



## hogfan40 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is todays project, 4lbs of venison snack sticks cooked at 170 degree's for 6 hours on the new Lang. Worked great, good smoke flavor, and good spice, can even still taste the Bhut Jolokia ground pepper in it. And yes they are HOT!!!!! But ummmmm good!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy....


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice looking stix! Are they a jerky shooter project?


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, yes they are, i used my LEM jerky cannon shooter with the flat tip.


----------



## tony111 (Mar 7, 2010)

Look real nice. That jerky cannon is a sweet tool. Was this your own spice mix ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2010)

Those sticks look great!

Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking snack sticks...


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 7, 2010)

Those are some really nice looking snack sticks you have.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 7, 2010)

mmmmmm venison...  Just learned I might have a new place to hunt deer next season..   Be more like going shopping than hunting at this place, but meat in the freezer is meat in the smoker!


----------



## brohnson (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll have to try my cannon at that, also thanks for the tin foil idea, never gave that an idea.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 8, 2010)

It was store bought from cabela's, my wife had ordered me some to try. Then i added the ghost chili powder to it.
 And boy did it knock it out of the park with the heat, just the way i like it.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank's nice and hot, with good taste.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 8, 2010)

The only thing i would recomend is to filp the snack sticks halfway through the smoke, to allow the smoke to hit that side also. When i checked them half way through was that there was no smoke hitting that side, and it sure made the clean up alot easier after the smoke was done.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 24, 2010)

Mmm. Can't beat smoked game.
Maybe try using that non stick foil to ensure against fatalities.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

Great looking sticks there. I have not used my jerkey gun yet as I have never tried with ground meat we always just slice our roasts and do them that way. This method is on my list of things to try.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 24, 2010)

Hint ,hint stick to what is proven. The gun is made to use ground which is scrapes. I used mine once and now it sits, brand new with the spice pack. If I have scraps it's turned into burger or sausage. i make my jerky from clean  sliced muscle.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

I do the same thing!


----------



## lepcur (May 7, 2010)

I grind the clean meat then use the shooter, so much easier to make and chew LOL.   Mike


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 7, 2010)

sounds really good!!


----------

